# Pokémon Z-how it could’ve been



## JHG (Sep 19, 2021)

If someone had stopped the Game Freak/Nintendo executives and said “Finish what you’ve got first! The new era can wait. The fans can wait.” So here’s what could happen in Pokémon Z, the updated re-release of Pokémon X&Y that should’ve happened.
-Korrina is champion. Her Mega Evolution is Lucario and the rest of her team consists of Pokémon she used in her Gym battle and/or in the Kalos Dex: Mienshao, Hawlucha, Electivire, Crawdaunt, and Scizor.
-Team Flare organizes plans to get Xerneas, Yvetal, and Zygarde too.
-Lissa, a former Gym Trainer, gets promoted to be the new Gym Leader.
-The regional Dex consists of every Pokémon in the Kalos Dex except for a few that’ll be missing to encourage trade with Pokémon X&Y and Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire:  
•Weedle
•Kakuna
•Beedrill
•Skrelp
•Dragalge
•Swirlix
•Slurpuff
•Corsola
-Diantha becomes a post-game battle just like Steven Stone was in Emerald.
-Korrina’s Champion theme is this:


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 24, 2021)

Some thoughts I have one what would be in Z:

-The Zygarde stuff that was in Sun and Moon would probably have been in Z
-Even if they didn't explain the Hex Maniac ghost, they could includ some different creepy stuff than what was in X and Y
-Expanded use of those Flare admins who wore goggles who barely appeared in X and Y
-Expanded use of the sundial in Anistar City
-More of Malva being involved with Team Flare
-I seem to remember there were parts of the desert area south of Lumiose where you could see parts of the power plant that you couldn't ever access? It would be dumb if they didn't add anything there
-Have some or all of the rival characters have even harder post-game battles


----------



## qenya (Sep 24, 2021)

Perhaps an expanded Pokédex? In particular, it would be nice to have more flying Pokémon to make Sky Battles a bit less samey.

Do something with the train station in Couriway Town! It always seemed a bit weird that it was modelled in such great detail and yet was never used. Perhaps the order of the gyms might be changed so you take the train there straight from Lumiose City? That would also let you visit Terminus Cave early to get that sweet, sweet Zygarde lore.

Some of the major trainers would be given Mega Evolutions introduced in ORAS, of course. Olympia's Slowking could be switched out for a Mega Slowbro, for example. And I never thought Gyarados really suited Lysandre... maybe give him Camerupt or Sharpedo.

If they had decided to go through with Z in the end, I daresay they would have saved some legendaries for it rather than putting them all in ORAS. So let's say Raikou, Entei and Suicune are the roaming Pokémon, rather than Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres. Like before, which one you get depends on your starter. Instead of settling at the Sea Spirit's Den, they'd come to rest at the sundial in Anistar City.

They would probably have redesigned the main characters, like they did for Platinum, B2W2 and USUM. But I'm not sure how.


----------



## JHG (Oct 25, 2021)

qenya said:


> Perhaps an expanded Pokédex? In particular, it would be nice to have more flying Pokémon to make Sky Battles a bit less samey.
> 
> Do something with the train station in Couriway Town! It always seemed a bit weird that it was modelled in such great detail and yet was never used. Perhaps the order of the gyms might be changed so you take the train there straight from Lumiose City? That would also let you visit Terminus Cave early to get that sweet, sweet Zygarde lore.
> 
> ...


The X&Y Dex is already big enough although new Mega Evolutions could be in order. Serena could get a Leia style double bun and ditch the skirt for pants and Calem(or is it Callum) could get a fur cap and frontiersman outfit I guess.


----------

